
Why Pivotal Serves Breakfast at 9:06 - sportanova
http://www.businessinsider.com/pivotal-906-am-breakfast-meeting-2016-6
======
sportanova
TLDR: pivotal creates a daily pointless meeting to get people into the office
early

